# Norton 360 auto-protect won't stay checked



## Westerberg (Sep 8, 2003)

Keep getting messages saying "Browsing not safe: Auto-Protect off."

I go into Norton 360 virus and spyware Protection Settings and check Turn On Auto Protect and click Apply. But nothing changes. I still get same messages in browser and from system tray. When I return to Norton 360 Protection Settings, the Turn On Auto Protect box is unchecked.

Help, please.


----------



## Westerberg (Sep 8, 2003)

Nevermind, I fixed it.


----------



## Wiltshirewoomble (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey how did you do this, I got exactly the same problem


----------



## Lanzalad (Feb 5, 2008)

Uninstalled Norton


----------

